# Carmax sucks.



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Took the old M3 to Carmax this weekend to see how much they'd give me for it. Of course, they refused to divulge any information over the phone, so I had no idea what ballpark they would be in. After making the not-short drive out there and cooling my heels for an hour and a half, they presented me with an offer that was so low as to be not just laughable, but actually insulting to my intelligence. They based this offer on a Kelley Blue Book report showing 16,900 as the "average" trade in value for my car, and then generously tacked on 1500 or so as an inducement. 

That got me to thinking. I know that KBB numbers are, as a rule, low, but that sounded off even for KBB. So I looked it up, and the value (using the same criteria they used) came back as 19K. Hmm. I then tried telling KBB my car was a coupe. Ah! Low and behold, a value of 16,900. Carmax had run the value (and based their offer) on the numbers for a coupe instead of a convertible. 

I will let you draw your own conclusions about whether this may have been an honest mistake, but having looked at the KBB database, it's pretty hard to miss the "bodystyle" question. And even the least observant people have little trouble divining my car is a convertible, given the fact that (with the top down) IT HAS NO ROOF. 

I will not be returning to Carmax, either for sale or for purchase.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Have you ever wondered why so many dealers are going to the "no haggle" approach? It's because it is so profitable...people think they are getting a more "fair" deal this way  

Funny that CarMax has 4 '99 M3 convertibles listed in the Baltimore/DC area all for over $32,000....that is one heck of a profit margin :yikes:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

:dunno: That's a pretty bad mistake, but I've never had a problem with Carmax's appraisal or sales services. Their sale prices are not rock-bottom, nor are their purchase offers as high as they could be; however, I've never been treated poorly and the offers are fair when you think about what they are. FWIW, they offered me $50 more for my Grand Prix than Auto Advantage did when I bought the '99.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

JST said:


> *So I looked it up, and the value (using the same criteria they used) came back as 19K. Hmm. I then tried telling KBB my car was a coupe. Ah! Low and behold, a value of 16,900. Carmax had run the value (and based their offer) on the numbers for a coupe instead of a convertible. *


Did you do this there with them watching?

Going into Carmax has always felt like going into a Best Buy...it seems like no one that you deal with actually knows anything about what they are selling (or in your case buying).


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Carmax sucks.*



[email protected] said:


> *Did you do this there with them watching?
> 
> Going into Carmax has always felt like going into a Best Buy...it seems like no one that you deal with actually knows anything about what they are selling (or in your case buying). *


Funny, Carmax is part of the Circuit City group.  Around here, though, I've noticed that the Circuit City guys know a little bit more about the stuff on their shelves than the BB guys. I wouldn't trust either one for much, though.

Again, I'm surprised that they would miss the CONVERTIBLE part of your car. Even if they were somehow oblivious to the fabric top, it should have come up in the VIN. I mean, they're not experts in any one car, but they're generally not THAT bad.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Carmax sucks.*



[email protected] said:


> *Did you do this there with them watching?
> 
> Going into Carmax has always felt like going into a Best Buy...it seems like no one that you deal with actually knows anything about what they are selling (or in your case buying). *


No, I sort of left expeditiously. I was pretty pissed by that point (since I'd been sitting around being ignored for about half an hour after I saw them finish inspecting the car). And the local dealer gave me a better offer, anyway. I only figured the KBB stuff out after I got home.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Carmax sucks.*



Jetfire said:


> *Funny, Carmax is part of the Circuit City group.  Around here, though, I've noticed that the Circuit City guys know a little bit more about the stuff on their shelves than the BB guys. I wouldn't trust either one for much, though.
> 
> Again, I'm surprised that they would miss the CONVERTIBLE part of your car. Even if they were somehow oblivious to the fabric top, it should have come up in the VIN. I mean, they're not experts in any one car, but they're generally not THAT bad. *


KBB doesn't use a VIN decoder, and I don't think Carmax would know what "WBSBK" meant if the answer were written in flaming letters 20 feet tall.


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Just sell the car yourself. You will easily get something in the 20s, depending on mileage, condition, etc. BTW, what is the mileage on your car?


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Cal said:


> *Just sell the car yourself. You will easily get something in the 20s, depending on mileage, condition, etc. BTW, what is the mileage on your car? *


64K. I'm asking 25K for it. It's in very nice condition. It's listed on Cars.com, Autotrader and Toadfly.

Ad available here.


----------



## boostedbmw (Jun 1, 2003)

Carmax...Making Money off people...just like circuit city


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

boostedbmw said:


> *Carmax...Making Money off people...just like circuit city *


Isn't that kind of the idea of a for profit business?

:dunno:


----------



## andy007 (Jan 28, 2007)

*You're All A Bunch Of Idiots*

I have been in the car buisness for over 15 years. I've worked at Carmax for a few of those years. When Carmax appraises your vehicle, do you honestly think that they will give you what you expect? Carmax does buy cars, so they will purchase your car and either sell it on their lot, or at a wholesale auction. There are many factors involved in apraising a vehicle: first, it's all about market value. If you bring a sports car in for an apraisal in fall or winter do you expect getting more than they offer? Don't be stupid. The second important factor is frame/structure damage. Any evidence, you are screwed. Third is previous or current signs of body damage. Paint is not original? sorry we will assume it was involved in an accident. And finally , mileage. Not to mention, cars makers are constantly changing bodystyles, so don't get caught up with sentimental value. I do know for a fact that Carmax is very much overpriced. So, do your homework. Just because you might be a 50 year old that makes alot of money and think your sh-- don't stink, does not make you wise. Wise up. Any smart a---s want to reply? I'll be waiting. Bring it on.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

andy007 said:


> Wise up. Any smart a---s want to reply? I'll be waiting. Bring it on.


Nice first post.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Nice first post.


Digging up a 3 1/2 year old thread to state the obvious(frame damage = less money etc) and spew insults.:tsk: Welcome to the Fest !


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

andy007 said:


> I have been in the car buisness for over 15 years. I've worked at Carmax for a few of those years. When Carmax appraises your vehicle, do you honestly think that they will give you what you expect? Carmax does buy cars, so they will purchase your car and either sell it on their lot, or at a wholesale auction. There are many factors involved in apraising a vehicle: first, it's all about market value. If you bring a sports car in for an apraisal in fall or winter do you expect getting more than they offer? Don't be stupid. The second important factor is frame/structure damage. Any evidence, you are screwed. Third is previous or current signs of body damage. Paint is not original? sorry we will assume it was involved in an accident. And finally , mileage. Not to mention, cars makers are constantly changing bodystyles, so don't get caught up with sentimental value. I do know for a fact that Carmax is very much overpriced. So, do your homework. Just because you might be a 50 year old that makes alot of money and think your sh-- don't stink, does not make you wise. Wise up. Any smart a---s want to reply? I'll be waiting. Bring it on.


First, welcome to the 'fest! :wave: Many people introduce themselves in the new forum member section, perhaps you'd like to try posting there.

As to your comment, this board runs on a pretty open-throttle principle, with folks getting, within reason and within the tou, free reign to express their opinions.

Which, for the sake of this post, for me, are:

You sound someone who seems, with their first post in an on-line community, for some reason to want to elicit an on-going argument about a topic with which most people would agree with you -- namely, that people should do their homework to get educated about the car buying experience.

I can't imagine why you would want to do that, nor can I imagine why you would want to start name calling ("idiots"?) with post number one. You will find you will get as good as you give. Many people on this board have much more experience than you in this business.

So, do what you like, its all good.

I do have an idea, though, about how you can contribute. How about sticking around here and offering your expertise to posters without as much knowledge and specialized experience you have?

Jon's idea behind bimmerfest is "bringing the BMW community together".

If you can contribute to that, welcome.

Otherwise, please don't let the door hit you on the way out.

:thumbup:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

rumratt said:


> Nice first post.


Wouldn't surprise me if it was also his only one.

Alex


----------



## TropicsX5 (Jan 14, 2007)

andy007 said:


> I have been in the car buisness for over 15 years. I've worked at Carmax for a few of those years. When Carmax appraises your vehicle, do you honestly think that they will give you what you expect? Carmax does buy cars, so they will purchase your car and either sell it on their lot, or at a wholesale auction. There are many factors involved in apraising a vehicle: first, it's all about market value. If you bring a sports car in for an apraisal in fall or winter do you expect getting more than they offer? Don't be stupid. The second important factor is frame/structure damage. Any evidence, you are screwed. Third is previous or current signs of body damage. Paint is not original? sorry we will assume it was involved in an accident. And finally , mileage. Not to mention, cars makers are constantly changing bodystyles, so don't get caught up with sentimental value. I do know for a fact that Carmax is very much overpriced. So, do your homework. Just because you might be a 50 year old that makes alot of money and think your sh-- don't stink, does not make you wise. Wise up. Any smart a---s want to reply? I'll be waiting. Bring it on.


 :tsk:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I can see why the Langka thread might pop up now and then, but this one?! 

Ah, well. Welcome to the fest.


----------



## Hogie (Dec 5, 2006)

*Trading in*

I have used car max in the past to sell a car and had a good experience. Car Max offered me 700.00 more than the dealer and I went with it.

However, you wha they say about hind sight. So when I bought my 2005 X5 new I paid sales tax on the entire 54K. Had I traded the car in at the BMW place the trade in would have been subtracted fron the purchase price and I would have only paid tax on the difference. This is a fact. When I think of the extra driving to car max the two trips, handling the insurance, bank deposits and trips to the BMW place to buy, it just wasn't worth the trip to Car max over the 700.00 difference. Car max would have to be a couple grand higher for me to consider them nex tme.

As for KBB on your M3 - I think a call back to the manager to doubke check would have been appropriate. Sounds like to me you really don't know what happend, So ask then you'll know for sure. Besides the 1500.00 extra may not have been to intise but to add for the convertible.

As a last note. I'd rather deal with the dealer or a place like car max than post a personal add to sell the vehicle.


----------



## Captngeetch (Oct 22, 2006)

rumratt said:


> Nice first post.


+1

and also the fact that it's a 3 1/2 year old thread ! :rofl:


----------



## fivepointnine (Jul 21, 2011)

carmax insulted me on my Titan I was trying to get rid of, they offered me 11k for a 2008.5 with 50k on it, I traded it in on my BMW and they gave me 15k for the Titan and it sold within a week!! (it was lifted with rockstars and 33's, so carmax was not really interested in it actually)


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

JST said:


> I should note, as a post-script, that despite my declaration at the start of this thread, I did end up going back to (the same) Carmax this year when it came time to dispose of my third M3 (this one an E90). In this case, the offer that they gave me was actually very reasonable, and I elected to sell the car to them. The transaction was remarkably smooth--they paid off my lease, gave me a check for the amount over and above my lease payoff that they were willing to give me for the car, and sent me on my way in about an hour.


Wait... You "sold" a leased car to Carmax? I'm curious as to how this works? Do they essentially buy the car from BMW and keep it for themselves or what?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Coconutpete said:


> Wait... You "sold" a leased car to Carmax? I'm curious as to how this works? Do they essentially buy the car from BMW and keep it for themselves or what?


yes and if they buy it from you for more then your buyout you get to keep the difference. You also do not have to pay tax on it like you would have to do if you try to sell yourself(In CA. at least)


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Coconutpete said:


> Wait... You "sold" a leased car to Carmax? I'm curious as to how this works? Do they essentially buy the car from BMW and keep it for themselves or what?


As long as you consent to it, practically anyone can buy your leased car from BMWFS. The stumbling block for you as a private party is getting title to it (in order to resell it)--you would have to register it and therefore pay sales or excise tax. Carmax or any other registered dealer doesn't have to pay tax to get the title or re-sell it, AFAIK.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

I sold my wife's 2008 VW Rabbit to Carmax about 6 months ago. The store was very clean. I was greeted right away upon entering. After waiting 15 minutes or so in a comfortable waiting area, the car had been looked at and a price offered. I found the price to be fair. I took the offer and left with their check. The whole process took less than an hour. I was quite pleased and would recommend them.

Could I have gotten a thou or so more if I sold the car myself? Probably, but who knows how long that would have taken? I had a Porsche 911 coming within a few days and I needed the garage space.


----------



## haskindm (Jun 1, 2011)

fivepointnine said:


> carmax insulted me on my Titan I was trying to get rid of, they offered me 11k for a 2008.5 with 50k on it, I traded it in on my BMW and they gave me 15k for the Titan and it sold within a week!! (it was lifted with rockstars and 33's, so carmax was not really interested in it actually)


How did they "insult" you. You had a vehicle for sale, they made you an offer, and you refused. It is not personal, your vehicle has a value for them and it was not what you expected it to be, such is life. They are free to offer whatever they want and you are free to accept or refuse it. When you traded the vehicle to BMW, did they discount they vehicle you were buying or did the $15K include the discount off the new vehicle? If it included the discount,Car-max was not that far off....


----------



## zeeway (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, count me as a happy Carmax customer - two pluses and one minus. Six years ago when I was trading in my old Ford Explorer for a new one, Carmax gave me $2000 more on a seven year old car than was offered on a trade in value by the Ford dealer. Plus one for Carmax.

A year and a half ago, when we were trading in my wife's BMW 525 for a Caddy CTS, Carmax offered $2000 less than the cash trade value from the dealer. Minus one for Carmax.

A month ago, I was cruising the internet looking for a fairly new 328 coupe. Saw one in Charlotte on a Carmax site, which looked great. It also had Nav and x-drive, which I didn't care about one way or the other, but they transferred the car for $49 after confirming no blemishes and no smoke smell, refundable upon test drive. I had valued my Ford Explorer as worth $10,000 - I told my wife they would probably offer me $7 or $8k. They wound up offering me $9.5 k and I jumped and bought the car shown in my signature. The way they priced it did not take into account the Nav or x-drive as I compared it to other cars I saw. So far, the car is perfect (okay, except for the Run-Flats). Big plus one for Carmax.

So I think if you are cautious, Carmax is worth looking at.

Angie


----------



## Bimmerx53 (Apr 14, 2011)

So i went to carmax and i asked why they were charging $13000 over? SOOO THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT HE TOLD ME:"You see most people arent smart like you and do not go online to find a good deal. So instead they just come and do not notice that we are overcharging." !?!?!!! After that day I never went to carmax ever again


----------

